

Heartland Becoming Heart of Electric Car Industry - nathanwdavis
http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/daily-news/100121-Heartland-Becoming-Heart-of-Electric-Car-Industry/

======
nathanwdavis
Here's Thinks main website: <http://www.thinkev.com/>

I like the design - very scandinavian

